# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproofing product

## noggon

Does anyone have an opinion about this stuff? I was looking at pg5...  http://wholeofhouse.bunnings.com.au/..._-_REVISED.pdf 
to waterproof my bathroom  http://www.renovateforum.com/f205/ba...ything-116974/

----------


## noggon

The tiler said get the black waterproofing, but he doesn't know the name...anyone know what it might be?

----------


## phild01

Have you considered getting someone in to waterproof the area, though they may not give warranty for what you have, can only try.

----------


## wspivak

Hi noggon, 
I know the Gripset products quite well, and the undertile membrane is very good - however it is grossly overpriced in Bunnings.  You should look for a local stockist that sells the Gripset trade range, and you'll save yourself a fortune. 
Ignore the tiler - the last thing you want to be doing is using a black bitumen in a bathroom! 
What city are you in? I may be able to help you find a local stockist.

----------


## METRIX

What are you waterproofing bathroom ? 
Don't bother with the black bitumen stuff there are more suitable products around, I don't know who your tiler is but black waterproofing seems a bit out of date 
If your shopping at Bunnings have a look at products like the following, if your shopping elsewhere they will have similar products. 
Davko K10 Flex in green or grey Davco 20L Green K10 Plus Waterproofing Agent I/N 0960052 | Bunnings Warehouse 
If your in a real hurry they have there is a Rapid dry version, but really can't be in that much hurry. Davco 5L K10 Rapid Waterproofing Agent I/N 6650229 | Bunnings Warehouse 
Cromellin  Crommelin 15L Shower Waterproofing Membrane I/N 0960103 | Bunnings Warehouse 
You MUST prep the surface first with a primer similar to the one below to give toe membrane the best possible bond Davco 1L Ultraprime Surface Primer I/N 6658116 | Bunnings Warehouse 
Make sure all dust etc is gone before doing anything waterproofing. 
Remember waterproofing is not simply slapping some paint on the walls, it involves,bondbreaking, bandaging all joins, folding down penetrations, waterstop angles,  etc etc, it needs to be done right as a whole system or it will fail.

----------


## noggon

Thanks heaps, for the advice and help, Metrix and wspivak. Bunnings seems to have all that's needed.

----------


## phild01

Before you tile over waterproofing, don't use a ready-mixed tub.

----------


## METRIX

> Before you tile over waterproofing, don't use a ready-mixed tub.

  In case you don't understand this comment. 
Pre mixed glues and waterproofing compounds don't mix, only use bagged cement based glues ie: non pre mixed

----------


## noggon

Thanks METRIX for explaining...I didn't understand the comment

----------


## noggon

The walls are a bit uneven in some places (very old building). Should bagged cement based glues be used to plum them up for tiling ie thicker application? I was told if you tile uneven walls with thicker glue the tiles would become drummy.

----------


## METRIX

> The walls are a bit uneven in some places (very old building). Should bagged cement based glues be used to plum them up for tiling ie thicker application? I was told if you tile uneven walls with thicker glue the tiles would become drummy.

  Post your question to one thread instead of three, it's easier for consistancy

----------

